# Halloween Party



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

The last Halloween party I had was prob 8 years ago. I made a halloween mix. Alot of it was dark club stuff + certain songs from various horror movie soundtracks ( candyman, lost boys, the hunger etc.) I have a nice collection of Nox Arcana but will that be too blah? LOL! Also I'm having my bash on the 28th. Unfortunately 2 friends that I really wanted to be there will be out of town untill the 30th. I think having a party on a Wed. is a bad idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is your question about music for your party or the date of the party itself?


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

*Ms Haunt thanks for replying*

It's about both but I think Im right with not having it on Wed. people have to work the next day etc. But yes chime in please about the music part. Most of the people coming are not like me.

Who cares though -so what do u think about the music thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread might help - is has a list of suggested music:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13500&highlight=party+music

Another list here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28375&highlight=party+music

Some suggestions aimed more at kids here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28172&highlight=party+music

And a monster list of Halloween music here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14738&highlight=party+music


----------

